# 7900 Shifters with 7800 group



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello,

My bike currently has a complete 7800 group--brakes, derailleurs, and downtube shifters. I would like to upgrade to the 7900 STI shifters only and leave the rest as-is. Are the sifters completely comapatible with my system? Would the latest ultegra STI shifters work better with my brakes? I heard there were some incompatibilities but not sure how. Please let me know.

Thanks.

John


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

TheHamster said:


> Hello,
> 
> My bike currently has a complete 7800 group--brakes, derailleurs, and downtube shifters. I would like to upgrade to the 7900 STI shifters only and leave the rest as-is. Are the sifters completely comapatible with my system? Would the latest ultegra STI shifters work better with my brakes? I heard there were some incompatibilities but not sure how. Please let me know.
> 
> ...


7900 front and rear derailleurs are needed to shift properly when using 7900 shifters. On the other hand, 6700 shifters work very nicely with your 7800 derailleurs. Your brakes will be fine too.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually you don't need a 7900 RD. The 7800 will work just as well, if not better since it doesn't have a flexy carbon pulley cage as the 7900 does. You will also want to get the 7900 calipers if you want the braking to be optimal.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

TheHamster said:


> My bike currently has a complete 7800 group--brakes, derailleurs, and downtube shifters. I would like to upgrade to the 7900 STI shifters only and leave the rest as-is. Are the sifters completely comapatible with my system? Would the latest ultegra STI shifters work better with my brakes? I heard there were some incompatibilities but not sure how. Please let me know.


I'm not convinced that the 7900 shifters were an improvement over 7800. I was disappointed to see that you can only downshift two cogs with a swing. I bet you can find a great price on 7800 shifters. You could also get 2010 Force shifters (much lighter) and RD, probably cheaper than 7900 levers, and use the rest of your group.


----------



## TheHamster (Sep 1, 2006)

Sounds like some useful advice. My reason for wanting the 7900 or 6700 shifters is to get rid of the "bullhorn" look and route cables under the bar tape like you can do with Campy. For years I had older 7700 STI before going to the 7800 set up 3 years ago. The system was always perfect and precise and never missed a beat. I just didn't like the cables sticking out. But I like the DT shifters a lot less!! I run Campy on my other bike so I am used to the clean looks. Never any complaints with DA shifting, though.


----------

